# Veto or Klein



## TheIrishSparky (Oct 11, 2008)

I am currently using the Klein http://www.kleinconnection.com/weba...13389_16483_58888_Tool-Tote™-–-Shoulder-Strap 

But it is getting over crowded I was thinking about a open top veto bag like this one http://http://vetopropac.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=306

What do you guys think


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2008)

TheIrishSparky said:


> I am currently using the Klein http://www.kleinconnection.com/weba...13389_16483_58888_Tool-Tote™-–-Shoulder-Strap
> 
> But it is getting over crowded I was thinking about a open top veto bag like this one http://http://vetopropac.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=306
> 
> What do you guys think


 
Get the Veto XL. It's build tough, tools are organized, and you can lock it.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I have that same klein bag and was thinking about upgrading to the veto xl bag. No more worrying about tipping over and spilling your tools is almost worth getting the bag alone. The veto is built a lot better too. Very nice bags.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Dennis said:


> Get the Veto XL. It's build tough, tools are organized, and you can lock it.


i dont think locking matters that much. i could steal his bag and bring it home where ill use my trusty klein boltcutters to get his tools with


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Those guys [veto] are way too proud of their tool bags. I would rather spend money on tools rather than a tool bag of that price.

~Matt


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Those guys [veto] are way too proud of their tool bags. I would rather spend money on tools rather than a tool bag of that price.
> 
> ~Matt


i do nt think 200 dollars or whatever it is, is worth spending on a tool bag. why would anybody want to carry 100 pounds of tools to every job anyway? my back would be broken the second day


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i do nt think 200 dollars or whatever it is, is worth spending on a tool bag. why would anybody want to carry 100 pounds of tools to every job anyway? my back would be broken the second day


I saw $250 for the big one. The problem with that is that I would load it up and then it would be a pain to carry around all the time.

~Matt


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I saw $250 for the big one. The problem with that is that I would load it up and then it would be a pain to carry around all the time.
> 
> ~Matt


i dont think anybody would need 6 differnt kinds of hammers, saws, chisels, and 2000 other tools in a bag right next to them on the job. that would be too much to carry. an electricians tote is perfect for that and thats what i use


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I saw $250 for the big one. The problem with that is that I would load it up and then it would be a pain to carry around all the time.
> 
> ~Matt


for $250 dam that's a whole lot of new tools to play with


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Stan Mason said:


> for $250 dam that's a whole lot of new tools to play with


Exactly!

~Matt


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i do nt think 200 dollars or whatever it is, is worth spending on a tool bag. why would anybody want to carry 100 pounds of tools to every job anyway? my back would be broken the second day


Everyone has their preferences. I bought the veto ( yes it's worth the money) because I travel alot out of the country at work. Its tough bag , professional looking and yes I can lock it for check in. It's true anyone can grab the whole bag and just use a bolt cutter but that's not the whole point of locking it. If it's lock your co-wokers will not feel like its free for all tool bags that they can just borrow anything they want.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

My wife bought me the Veto XL closed top, and it's worth the money. It keeps you very well organized wether you want to be or not and that saves you field time, there's no guessing where a certain tool is you just reach for it. It's very heavy duty. It wasn't $250 it was right around $130. They give you a 5 year warranty and from what I've read from customer reviews if you have a problem with just about anything (maybe a zipper broke or something) just call them up and they'll send you a new bag and you send your bag back in the box the new one came in.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I saw $250 for the big one. The problem with that is that I would load it up and then it would be a pain to carry around all the time.
> 
> ~Matt


 
The "LC" is probably the one most guys in our trade would find the best overall. I have always said I wouldn't spend a $125 for a VETO. Well I got one as a present and have been using it for a while now. When you look at the black nylon Klein zipper closed tool bag with like 4 inside pockets being $95.00, then the VETO is a real bargain. Two of our helpers were f-ing off on a job the other morning and knocked my bag off a parapet wall to the ground below, nothing happened to the bag or it's contents, not the same result for the helpers that just about took out a guy on the ground below.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I sold my Veto XL zippered bag and bought a CLC bag with nearly identical organization plus a zippered open top center compartment. The CLC does not seem as heavily-built, but has held up well for a couple weeks so far, with 35 to 40 pounds in it. This includes my tool belt and pouches that drop neatly into the center compartment (along with gloves, knee pad, small plastic compartment with hole saws driver bits, etc.), which was a problem with the Veto.

My Veto cost $120 about 5 years ago, I sold it for $70 a couple weeks ago to a member here, bought the CLC bag for $50. 

Look at the thread 'Tool Bag pics' for another lengthy discussion of tool bags.


----------

